# Massive no claims



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Just got my renewal docs from Liverpool Victoria, £807 fully comp with £350/£250/£40 excess (A&T/F/W), with all mods declared. Noticed that this year I have 72.5% protected no claims. Thought the max was 60% ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just phoned them for a quite on a 1990 R32.

Get this, they can insure me (according to their website) on an R33 (1995) for £650 to £750.

They don't have an R32 on their system (very clever) so they had to find the next best thing - which apparently is a Porsche 944 Turbo (!!!!!). On that, the system would not give me a quote !!!??!!!

Why don't these companies have sensible databases ?

Tesco have quoted me £1401 for a 15% performance increased R32 (i don't know how accurate that percentage is, but i don't know the cars power).

Daz


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

For my (see left) I too was quoted £650 to £750 on LV website.
Turned out to be £904 fully comp 6yrs nc.


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*web site??*

can i have the web site i need insurance soon


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Here you go m8*

http://www.liverpoolvictoria.co.uk/customer/protecting/motor/introduction.htm


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz GTI-R said:


> *Why don't these companies have sensible databases ?*


Daz,
L&V's database is extremely inaccurate, just see my previous thread and the difficulty I had getting them to quote me.

Moschops,
What's with this £904 quid thing ?


----------



## Fester (Aug 5, 2002)

Daz,

You have PM


----------

